# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  دوتا سوال در مورد برنامه نویسی اندروید؟؟؟

## nilidelphi

با سلام خدمت دوستان

من بالاخره تونستم برا اندروید در دلفی xe7 داخل دستگاه واقعی خروجی بگیرم یعنی از شبیه ساز استفاده نکردم و مستقیم دستگاه رو به کامپیوتر وصل کردم و خروجی گرفتم

با کمک دوستان تونستم برنامه ای فارسی هم بنویسیم(البته بدون bidi)

در بین انجام کار دوتا سوال برام پیش اومد :

1- خروجی فایل apk برای اندروید در کجاست؟ یعنی در کدام پوشه قراردارد؟

2- توابعی مانند postmessage   و sendmessage که تو ویندوز خیلی کاربرد دارند برا برنامه نویسی اندروید وجود ندارند آیا کسی جایگزینی برای اینها پیدا کرده؟


با تشکر از دوستان

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

سلام 
جواب سوال یک:وقتی یک راست کامپیوتر رو به اندروید وصل می کنید فایل apk ساخته نمی شه و باید وصل نباشه به کامپیوتر تا بسازه.
بعد عیب بزرگ دلفی Xe7 اینکه اصلا نمی توان دستور form2.show رو بنویسی چون اصلا جواب نمی ده و در ورژن های قبلی جواب می ده.

----------


## nice boy

> سلام 
> جواب سوال یک:وقتی یک راست کامپیوتر رو به اندروید وصل می کنید فایل apk ساخته نمی شه و باید وصل نباشه به کامپیوتر تا بسازه.
> بعد عیب بزرگ دلفی Xe7 اینکه اصلا نمی توان دستور form2.show رو بنویسی چون اصلا جواب نمی ده و در ورژن های قبلی جواب می ده.


چرا وقتی در مورد چیزی اطلاع دقیق ندارید جواب اشتباه می دید که دیگران هم به مشکل بر بخورن!
1- فایل APK ساخته میشه در مسیر زیر:
[Your Project Path]\Android\Debug\[Project Name]\bin
2-من هم الان یه پروژه با XE7 درست کردم و دو تا فرم هم داره دستور Form2.show به راحتی اجرا میشه!
مگه میشه همچین چیز پیش پا افتاده ای رو تست نکرده باشن. اینا هزاران مشتری توی کل دنیا دارن.

----------


## hrkhrkhrk

ببخشید من این فایل apk پروژه ی من روی هیچی نصب نمی شه ( روی note4 و چند تا گوشی دیگه تست گرفتم)
باید چی کار کنم؟؟؟

----------


## pbm_soy

من یکی یا دو سال پیش دلفی را برای آندروید امتحان کردم تا جائی که یادم میاد اندازه APK که میداد خیلی زیاد میشد در مقایسه با جاوا مثلا هردو یک برنامه نمایش یک toast بود برنامه جاوا 500 کیلوبایت هم نمیشد در حالی برنامه دلفی بالا 5مگابایت میشد

در ضمن درست یادم نمیاد احتمالا اگه اشتباه نکنم برنامه  های نوشته شده دلفی هم نیاز دارند بروی آندروید فریم ورک خودشون نصب باشه مانند Mono برای همین احتمالا کار نمیکرده *البته این مورد را شک دارم*

----------


## یوسف زالی

> برنامه های نوشته شده دلفی هم نیاز دارند بروی آندروید فریم ورک خودشون نصب باشه


درست نیست.
برنامه های ساخته شده با دلفی برای آندروید های با نسخه پایین قابل اجرا نیست، لااقل بصورت پیش فرض.
ممکنه گوشی شما از نسخه آندرویدی استفاده کنه که ساپورت نمی شه.

----------


## hrkhrkhrk

> درست نیست.
> برنامه های ساخته شده با دلفی برای آندروید های با نسخه پایین قابل اجرا نیست،


اندروید 4.4.2 داره گوشی نوت 4 + روی اندروید 4.0 هم تست کردم کار نکرد



> لااقل بصورت پیش فرض.


چجوری باید حداقل api رو تنظیم کنم تو دلفی؟
از xe8 استفاده می کنم
برنامه هم چیزی نداره فقط یه لیبل داره
SDK رو هم پیکربندی کردم و موقع کمپایل ایرادی نمی گیره

----------


## hrkhrkhrk

رو AVD 4.2.2 هم تست کردم خطای زیرو داد 
unable to create process ERORR: device not found

----------


## meysam_212

> اندروید 4.4.2 داره گوشی نوت 4 + روی اندروید 4.0 هم تست کردم کار نکرد
> 
> چجوری باید حداقل api رو تنظیم کنم تو دلفی؟
> از xe8 استفاده می کنم
> برنامه هم چیزی نداره فقط یه لیبل داره
> SDK رو هم پیکربندی کردم و موقع کمپایل ایرادی نمی گیره


فکر کنم باید اول sdk رو آپدیت کنی، تنظیمش باید تو آپشن پروژه باشه

----------


## meysam_212

> سلام 
> جواب سوال یک:وقتی یک راست کامپیوتر رو به اندروید وصل می کنید فایل apk ساخته نمی شه و باید وصل نباشه به کامپیوتر تا بسازه.
> بعد عیب بزرگ دلفی Xe7 اینکه اصلا نمی توان دستور form2.show رو بنویسی چون اصلا جواب نمی ده و در ورژن های قبلی جواب می ده.


Form.show داره ولی showmodal نداره که اینم مشکل دلفی نیست و کلا اندروید سازگاری نداره با showmodal که البته یه روش دیگه داره که خودمم ازش استفاده کردم و جالب بود. دستورش رو می زارم

----------


## gbg

فکر کنم روش کال بک فنکشن هستش

----------


## pbm_soy

محیط دلفی واقعا برای اندروید نویسی به نسبت بقیه خیلی خوب و روان است ولی مشکل اساسی حجم بالای خروجی آن است!  برای همین من خودم جاوا را انتخاب کرده بودم 
نظر دوستان چیست؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من هم وقتی با دلفی برای اندروید می نویسم بعد از کامپایل فایل apk فقط رو گوشی هایی که مدل چیپست cpu ان ها ARM و یا mediatek ویا snapdragons باشه نصب میشه امادر xe8.up1 مشکل با sdk 5.0.1 حل شده و روی گلگسی نوت 3 هم به من جواب داد و برنامه ام رو اجرا کرد
دوست عزیز اقای pbm_soy در دلفی انقدر که می توانیم خلاقیت در برنامه نویسی به خرج دهیم و پروژه های بزرگی بسازیم در جاوا نمی توانیم این همه خلاقیت به خرج دهیم
الان من به پروژه بزرگ با Xe8 برای کامپیوتر نوشتم و همون موقع یه کامپایل اندروید هم میگیرم حجم فایل نصبیم از 8 مگ بالاتر نمی ره در صورتی که در کامپیوتر پروژه ام 12 مگ هست و تمام امکاناتی که روی کامپیوتر با برنامه انجام میدم روی اندروید هم انجام میده
به نظر من برای برنامه نویسی در اندروید دلفی بهترینه اگر فارسی نویسی و BiDi اون هم درست بشه و من تمام تلاشم رو میکنم تا اون رو درست کنم.
انشاالله

----------


## meysam_212

> Form.show داره ولی showmodal نداره که اینم مشکل دلفی نیست و کلا اندروید سازگاری نداره با showmodal که البته یه روش دیگه داره که خودمم ازش استفاده کردم و جالب بود. دستورش رو می زارم


ShowModal کردن فرم ها در اندروید

procedure Button1Click(Sender: TObject)
begin
      Form1.ShowModal(
          procedure(ModalResult: TModalResult)
          begin
            if ModalResult = mrok then
            begin
        بعد از بسته شدن فرم، این قسمت اجرا می شود        
            end;
          end);
end;

----------


## یوسف زالی

مودال کردن یک اکتیویتی در اندروید موجب فریز شدن سایر اکتیویتی ها می شود. مگر این که روش دیگه ای داشته باشه که من بی خبرم.
اصولا برای چنین کارهایی از روش های آسنکرون استفاده می شه، یعنی برای بازگشت متدی در نظر گرفته می شه نه این که قطعه کد ساسپند بشه به جایی که درش شومودال کال شده.
البته تمام حرفهایی که زدم تجربه من در اندروید تحت اکلیپس (جاوا) هست، دوستان اگر بررسی بیشتری کردند بگن.

----------

